# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Cold hawai gesucht

## Milk4

Hallo zusammen, 

ich wrde gerne in Klitmller, Hanstholm und Co. windsurfen. Ich komme leider nicht dazu da ich im Moment kein Auto besitze... =(. Da ja regelmig viele Leute hoch nach Klitte fahren wollte ich mal fragen, ob jemand der des fteren hoch fhrt generell noch Platz fr eine Person + Material hat. 
Ich wrde mich selbstverstndlich entsprechend an Benzin und anderen Kosten beteiligen. 

zu mir: 

-20 Jahre alt
-surfe seit dem ich 13 bin --->seit 1,5 Jahren hauptschlich Welle
-wohne in der Nhe von Lbeck(23628)
-Habe einen Pkw Fhrerschein (bis 3,5t)
-Bin nicht whlerisch und immer fr lustige Aktionen zu haben  :Wink: 

Wer sich sowas generell oder auch nur spontan vorstellen kann, kann sich ja melden. 

VG 

Micha

----------

